# Lake Houston 12/26/2014 SILT



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Here are a few pictures I took Friday, Dec 26th 2014 north of the main lake. This is a sand pit's retention pond over flowing and introducing silt into the river and Lake Houston just five miles downstream. This is why Lake Houston is so shallow. This is why Texas Parks and Wildlife hasn't stocked Lake Houston since 1998. This is why the fishing could be so much better! There are at least ten or fifteen sand pits just like this one all across the northern reaches of Lake Houston-google it. Sand makes cement and cement makes highways. And they've been mining this sand and leaching this garbage into our lake for over three decades now. This silt lays on the bottom of the lake and chokes out all sunlight and thus all life.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

It's disgusting that a lake so close to a major metropolitan area is so ignored by TP&W. I grew up fishing there. Why in haell can't TCEQ do something about the sand pits. You would think the city of Houston would want to do something as well. It is affecting the water storage capacity of the city's drinking water reservoir. 
Fix the sand pits and dredge out Lake Houston.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Amazing! Let's fix this! A bunch of phone calls and emails is what is needed. Please post the numbers of the responsible parties (Army Corps, TPWD, etc) and we will start hitting them... 

I love Lake Houston and would like to see it rehabbed into the resource it should be.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

KingTut: How do you feel about contacting TCEQ? I reported an issue to them earlier this year and was pleasantly surprised at their quick response. They were familiar with my issue and had earlier passed it off to TP&W.
But since you have first hand knowledge of what, where, etc., you may be a more reputable reporter.
I'm pretty sure TCEQ is aware. I've read articles about it by Shannon Tompkins. I assume you were in East Fork.
http://www.tceq.state.tx.us/agency/reporting.html


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

redexpress said:


> KingTut: How do you feel about contacting TCEQ? I reported an issue to them earlier this year and was pleasantly surprised at their quick response. They were familiar with my issue and had earlier passed it off to TP&W.
> But since you have first hand knowledge of what, where, etc., you may be a more reputable reporter.
> I'm pretty sure TCEQ is aware. I've read articles about it by Shannon Tompkins. I assume you were in East Fork.
> http://www.tceq.state.tx.us/agency/reporting.html


I'll send them these pictures immediately. Thanks!


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

**UPDATE** The City of Houston Police Dept. Environmental Division just called me this morning and are very interested. Officer Elizondo stated he was going to put a helicopter in the air. The pictures seem to be doing the job!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Good job, need more like you raising awareness.


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

KingTut said:


> **UPDATE** The City of Houston Police Dept. Environmental Division just called me this morning and are very interested. Officer Elizondo stated he was going to put a helicopter in the air. The pictures seem to be doing the job!


I'm not a resident of the area, but this sounds like an awesome response! I would like to see what's next.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

redexpress said:


> KingTut: How do you feel about contacting TCEQ? I reported an issue to them earlier this year and was pleasantly surprised at their quick response. They were familiar with my issue and had earlier passed it off to TP&W.
> But since you have first hand knowledge of what, where, etc., you may be a more reputable reporter.
> I'm pretty sure TCEQ is aware. I've read articles about it by Shannon Tompkins. I assume you were in East Fork.
> http://www.tceq.state.tx.us/agency/reporting.html


**another update**
The Texas Commission on Environmental Quality called me several times this morning. A formal Release Complaint investigation has begun by the TCEQ. They were very interested. Took down a statement and will have an investigator call me with the results.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

King Tut I am really glad you got some attention on this matter from the right folks. I read some good reports from lake Houston fishermen now and again, but most of the ones from past years were a lot better, the silting problem has gotten much worse in the last few years it seems.
The issue has come up often and I don't think anyone ever got their horse saddled and out of the gate before.
redexpress has been on the front line too, working the boat ramp issue. 
It is no small thing to do some leg/phone work for a good cause, congrats and thanks to 2coolers who care enough to do something.


----------



## Jakajaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Lake Houston could be a really good lake keep us posted


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratz on getting attention on this! Keep us updated!


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

*great job*

tell me were to sign up to help the cause


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

sac-a-lait said:


> tell me were to sign up to help the cause


Me too, let's help this guy make 2015 the year some action gets taken.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Way to go KingTut. Please keep us updated. As we all know, the wheels of government turn slow.


----------



## longstride (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice work,I live in Forest Cove and do not have access any longer due to just about every launch being sanded in.We are working on plans to dredge out to the river again.COH is requiring disposal of spoils during the process,so far thats cost preventive.All of these issues are directly due to sand mining runoff.After a good rain event you can see new bars of white sugar sand built up from 59bridge to Kingwood docks.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

I to fish Lake Houston and way to go Kingtut .keep up the good work. I will sign anything to good work in progress going in the right direction.


----------



## xom_yamastealth (Dec 11, 2008)

Same here love the lake and would like to put it on the map.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank You. My place is upstream Luce Bayou but don't like that about the sand pits.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

***UPDATE 1/7/2015*** So far I have received seven phone calls and three e-mails from both the TCEQ and the City of Houston. The last call was Friday morning 1/2/2015 from the Team Leader over the investigators for TCEQ(Texas Commission on Environmental Quality-Ms. Barbra Sullivan. We spoke for over forty-five minutes and she is gung-ho on the issue. She told me that ever since the Texas Legislature put teeth into the laws, her people have been coming down hard on the APO's a.k.a. Aggregate Production Operators and the north side of Lake Houston is where the largest violators in the state are located. She was putting together a team to take water samples and had been in contact with the City as well. I also contacted my City of Houston Councilmen Dave Martin District E and he notified the City of Houston Storm Water Quality group. 

I canâ€™t thank you 2Coolers enough for the support and direction. Iâ€™d never of thought to contact TCEQ had it not been for you fellas-Thanks!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good news Tut! I hope things come together on Lake Houston & yet I hope it doesn't put people out of work. I'm sure APO's can regulate their off-flow & find a way to sell it to make up for the added infrastructure.

Thanks for your work!

My trash containment project at the Hwy 19 ramp on the Trinity hit a wall as the TxDOT governs the ramp area and they won't sanction trash collection their in fear that washing machines & mattresses will wind up there. Basically the oxygen thieves sucked the life out of that project.

On the up side, TPW has agreed to install invasive species signs in the area which they will allow the addition of litter signs to. I'm waiting on sign dimensions so I can get those approved by TxDOT.

Let's keep up the good fight!
Karl


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for spear heading this issue! Lake Houston is in my back yard and I frequently fish it. Keep up the good work and keep everyone posted! Let us know if we can help!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Way to go KingTut. Keep in touch with them, and us.
I was surprised at the response I got when I went to TCEQ. They were quick. My issue had been passed to TP&W legal. The offending company had criminal charged filed on them. 
I had read about the sand pits and I guess I was like a lot of others in that I assumed the pollution folks were just asleep at the switch, or there was some legal loophole the polluter used. Maybe not. Good for them, and good for you following up.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Nothing. I had a initial rush of interested parties and haven't heard a word since.......crickets!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

You want to ask your government if it did anything wrt situation?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I found the same thing when I was trying to get trash cans put in at the hwy 19 ramp. Things kinda slowed down once the bureaucracies got the word...

Best of luck to ya KT


----------

